# Glass mosaic shower



## handyproz82 (Dec 11, 2015)

I'm working on all the tike work In a beautiful 4500sf log cabin. Yea it's my first time ever tiling, time to test the skills


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Was this for a customer? Did they know you've never done it before?


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

You picked a tough tile for your first job--glass mosaic has a big learning curve--

For your sake, I hope the pan and walls were properly waterproofed---tile work is cosmetic--but the pan and enclosure are the back bone---


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

So you don't tape the seams or corners? 

Looks good. But I've torn out plenty of good looking showers because they've leaked.


----------



## handyproz82 (Dec 11, 2015)

Top to bottom waterproofed, shower pan is definitely sloped and to code, glass tile is almost perfectly laid, non sanded grout, all I got left is to install shower head and components. Customer is amazed, and no they did not know it was my First shower build however I assured them with references and paperwork. Million dollar general and I'm licensed. Tons of construction experience and a bachelor's degree in construction management. I love this work the complexity level is a personal opinion. There's a new generation of contractors emerging, young highly intelligent professionals at whatever we choose along with hustle and drive taking us to the top. I'm doing the basement shower now next week 2 mosaic bathtub surrounds and will be my first time on the tub as well. Salute to all the guys being of true service and doing the right thing it's time customers learn to trust and love their remodel pro again. God bless and let's get it!!!


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

What did you use to water proof?
What thinset did you use?
What tile was used for the floor?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Nice shower, grout joints look kinda wide above the niches, but maybe that's the lighting.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't really like anything about it.

Not my style, plus it's like a blue box.


----------



## handyproz82 (Dec 11, 2015)

Redguard moisture block 
White Thinset 1/8 trowel and flattened the rakes
Mosaic sheets on the floor

Only question I got is how do I smooth the edges customer is concerned about Sharp corners, books say to use masonry stone, any insight is appreciated.


----------



## Elyrain (Dec 17, 2007)

No offense but it if I can see where the mosaic sheets begin and end, it's wrong. 

Watch out for those picky customers that want things done correctly or you'll be getting twice the experience real quick. 

If you think you can master a trade your first time out make sure you take lots of pictures of your work, and in ten years if your still in the business go back and look at them and you'll laugh at how naive you were.


----------



## handyproz82 (Dec 11, 2015)

I'm definitely no master not even close however I am very excited about the end result considering I bypassed the typical 4 years of being a helper and jump to lead installer and business owner so I'm no amateur and I imagine you can see where the sheets end it's not grouted in these pics, I assure you good sir that's just a careless flaw regardless of experience level, just lazy. Yes a few lines are a little wide, no I don't like the color Combo either. They went with black tike black grout on the bathroom floor, it's a brown wood log home but hey it's there money, which at the end of the day they love it, paid extremely well, just labor alone for the shower build and tile finish about 160sf brought me $6500 took a week, create value and abundance in the lives of those around you and it will be created in yours as well. I'll walk away with priceless experience, all the customers satisfaction and happiness and about 14 grand for 3 weeks worth of work and I'm just getting started will make six digits easy and take off in August til the new year with work booked up. So show me love or hate either way we re all stars down here just how it is


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

I think I have a new most hated person on this forum. Holler if you hear me. 


Gary


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Post some pics that are in focus.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

handyproz82 said:


> Redguard moisture block
> White Thinset 1/8 trowel and flattened the rakes
> Mosaic sheets on the floor
> 
> Only question I got is how do I smooth the edges customer is concerned about Sharp corners, books say to use masonry stone, any insight is appreciated.



I haven't read all of this thread----but the outside corners are typically 
protected by using a metal or plastic tile edge google 'schluter profiles')

Cut edges should not be seen by the customer.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Good job jumping right in to a difficult project (mosaic plus shower), but there really are a lot of things that can go wrong with a project like this.

Waterproofing: How did you treat the pan to wall seam, did you do two coats of Redgard to proper mil, did you tape the seams so they don't move and possibly break the seal?

Tile setting and layout: It looks like the grout joints vary far more than industry standards. Is there half a row on part of the top and then just a thick grout line on the rest? Did you use the proper modified thinset for glass, did you mix it right, embed right, work fast enough to avoid skin over?

Grouting: unsanded cementitious has been working for decades, but most higher end jobs are using more advanced materials these days. Are the plane transitions caulked? Did you seal the grout?

Guarantee your work and be ready to redo it all, read the TCNA book, watch some more videos, and hang around here for a while and you might end up being a good contractor.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

If you were just trying this on your house or at a friend or family members house then I'd take it a little easier, but you're not. You charged full freight with no idea what you're doing and seem to think it turned out perfect.

You didn't use edge profiles on the exposed corners which is a major problem. There's no going back and adding them without the risk of compromising the waterproofing. The pics are blurry so I can't tell what's going on in the last pic but I don't see any Redguard, maybe that's a protective cover? The area around the niches is pretty rough, I can see where you scabbed in a course of ripped down tiles for some reason. The joints vary hugely throughout, especially over the top niche. There is also an area where the pattern goes off so that the tiles don't align with the sheets above and below them.

I hope the grout was very close to the tile color.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

handyproz82 said:


> ... There's a new generation of contractors emerging, young highly intelligent professionals at whatever we choose along with hustle and drive taking us to the top...


Hey kid, you didn't exactly reinvent the wheel....

New generation????...WTF????

College degree, great, the only good education comes from the school of hard knocks.....

Young highly intelligent professionals, you just described a good many of us when we started out....:whistling

Oh yea, before you were born....:thumbsup:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

No offense, the niche wall looks like chit...albeit, i'll give you credit for attempting glass on your first attempt.

Glad it's not my house you practiced on.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

I assume your around 33? 

Where are you locatec?


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

Kinda wavy innit?


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

As SFO Bob would say (and I quote) "..."


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

College degree but I guess you missed the part where they taught paragraphs in grade school.


----------



## handyproz82 (Dec 11, 2015)

I appreciate all the feedback guys good and bad and I'm aware of the flaws there ain't a contractor out here that does perfect work. On the edges I smoothed them down with masonry stone I'll update pics I'm grouting now and yes I know the pan liner and pan along with moisture barrier are the core and have to be perfect. And yes your damn Right I charged full price I put 1000% dedication and hard work in this Project. What I lack in hands on experience I make up for in multiple project areas as well as owner client report. Again I appreciate all the feedback and never meant to offend all the ol school guys but **** if the shoes fit where em. I'm located in Arkansas huge market but way out dated methods so I've been super busy winning with eddm sent 5000 flyers got 85K 8 months booked


----------



## handyproz82 (Dec 11, 2015)

I've got 3 more bathrooms here to do so I'm getting plenty of hands on and learning from mistakes and y'all can hate all you want I don't entertain egos and internet gangstas so y'all go ahead and hate and ima keep hitting home runs no matter what


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

handyproz82 said:


> I've got 3 more bathrooms here to do so I'm getting plenty of hands on and learning from mistakes and y'all can hate all you want I don't entertain egos and internet gangstas so y'all go ahead and hate and ima keep hitting home runs no matter what


Just sucks that your customers have no idea and you are using them to experiment and learn.

This isn't ego or internet gangstas, but highly skilled and highly experienced professionals who don't think it's amusing calling saying that you were testing your skills on this one, when you don't actually have any yet.

About the only ego here is yours and charging people to play around with their most expensive investment so you can, how did you put it, "keep hitting home runs".


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

$85,000 is 8 months?

I'm not old, old school, or an internet tough guy. My name and businesses are clearly used. 

How did you address the matting where the tile terminates? Caulking between the tile and substrate?

What did you use for a pan?

What are you going to do when the client see's their bathroom on here and all the issues it has and all the potential issues in the near future? 

Please, I implore you, please upload more pictures.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

handyproz82 said:


> I've got 3 more bathrooms here to do so I'm getting plenty of hands on and learning from mistakes and y'all can hate all you want I don't entertain egos and internet gangstas so y'all go ahead and hate and ima keep hitting home runs no matter what


I'd say you are hitting singles and doubles


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

A&E Exteriors said:


> I'd say you are hitting singles and doubles


More like a bloop single or a swinging bunt.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> More like a bloop single or a swinging bunt.


Lol, foul balls!


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

He reached first on catchers interference 


Gary


----------



## Jay hole (Nov 12, 2013)

I remember my first beer....I was very proud of myself!


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

We have all made mistakes. There was no waterproofing tub walls years ago and I am sure 10-15 years ago some of us built showers that are nowhere near what we do today. 

The issue with this thread is the OP says he is using the newest and best and is nowhere near that level. He goes as far as saying he is knowingly using this client, without their knowledge of his inexperience and ignorance. 

Its all fun with the OP but the client is clearly a victim. If he waterproofed and installed a proper pan, the issue is not systemic but the shower is fugly, the exposed edges and grout lines are wrong, and the shower is going to have issues. I am not positive but I assume 'white' thinset is from a bigbox and not correct for glass. I am positive this is a shame.


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

Rough crowd here today.

Some good words of advice above from fellow CT members.

If the OP truly came here to learn, then they will take the advice given and make better on the next project.

OP - Don't get fun off. Lots of good advice here. Just got to get used to some job site ribbing.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Congratulations you just built a DIY shower.


----------



## handyproz82 (Dec 11, 2015)

No ego here I know my place I'm just empowered guys it's more about how I got to this point then some tile work but y'all can say what you want your the same guys had I put I was going to do all this before I started, would've been the same ol negativity about how I couldn't do it or whatever else to knock me. I fully understood the seriousness and complexity of these projects, def not playing with people's investments or my Business. And all of you that got jokes I bet not one of you had the courage and or ability to jump in this game and create success with no experience. Trust me I've done tons of remodeling so this ain't new to me and you guys should be better then me hell y'all probably been doing it for 30 years and that's fine I've got a highly successful gc that guides me on things I need guidance on. And Gary the fact of the matter is I love guys like you, you add the extra motivation cs while your talking down and being a cheerleader I'm at the same position in this game as you, be a leader man encourage guys that are where you once were, but you rather talk down and get some jollies off one liners, come on man you really disrespecting yourself, your business, and whatever it is you don't stand for. I'll share my story of how I got here and what I've faced later on, tilework ain't **** son just something I enjoy doing and is a challenge pretty soon I'll have a few crews out here still making ppl like you show your true nature. All I know is homeruns or bench riding we in the game living dreams while you watch at home and eventually fade away. I'll be sure to keep you posted, I'd love to see what your about and compare customer satisfaction and gross profits at the end of the year, numbers don't like let me know if your up to the challenge I have no problem shutting up cheerleaders.


----------



## handyproz82 (Dec 11, 2015)

Everyone else thanks for the advice we re all in the same craft so should be a brotherhood but I see alot squat when you piss and probably take your ol to work with you sorry I can't relate to that so keep it positive or save your 2 cents for someone that cares


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

I think this is where I bow out.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

handyproz82 said:


> No ego here I know my place I'm just empowered guys it's more about how I got to this point then some tile work but y'all can say what you want your the same guys had I put I was going to do all this before I started, would've been the same ol negativity about how I couldn't do it or whatever else to knock me. I fully understood the seriousness and complexity of these projects, def not playing with people's investments or my Business. And all of you that got jokes I bet not one of you had the courage and or ability to jump in this game and create success with no experience. Trust me I've done tons of remodeling so this ain't new to me and you guys should be better then me hell y'all probably been doing it for 30 years and that's fine I've got a highly successful gc that guides me on things I need guidance on. And Gary the fact of the matter is I love guys like you, you add the extra motivation cs while your talking down and being a cheerleader I'm at the same position in this game as you, be a leader man encourage guys that are where you once were, but you rather talk down and get some jollies off one liners, come on man you really disrespecting yourself, your business, and whatever it is you don't stand for. I'll share my story of how I got here and what I've faced later on, tilework ain't **** son just something I enjoy doing and is a challenge pretty soon I'll have a few crews out here still making ppl like you show your true nature. All I know is homeruns or bench riding we in the game living dreams while you watch at home and eventually fade away. I'll be sure to keep you posted, I'd love to see what your about and compare customer satisfaction and gross profits at the end of the year, numbers don't like let me know if your up to the challenge I have no problem shutting up cheerleaders.


There is a button on your keyboard that says "Enter" on it. Just give it a press every once in a while... :thumbsup:


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

handyproz82 said:


> No ego here I know my place I'm just empowered guys it's more about how I got to this point then some tile work but y'all can say what you want your the same guys had I put I was going to do all this before I started, would've been the same ol negativity about how I couldn't do it or whatever else to knock me. I fully understood the seriousness and complexity of these projects, def not playing with people's investments or my Business. And all of you that got jokes I bet not one of you had the courage and or ability to jump in this game and create success with no experience. Trust me I've done tons of remodeling so this ain't new to me and you guys should be better then me hell y'all probably been doing it for 30 years and that's fine I've got a highly successful gc that guides me on things I need guidance on. And Gary the fact of the matter is I love guys like you, you add the extra motivation cs while your talking down and being a cheerleader I'm at the same position in this game as you, be a leader man encourage guys that are where you once were, but you rather talk down and get some jollies off one liners, come on man you really disrespecting yourself, your business, and whatever it is you don't stand for. I'll share my story of how I got here and what I've faced later on, tilework ain't **** son just something I enjoy doing and is a challenge pretty soon I'll have a few crews out here still making ppl like you show your true nature. All I know is homeruns or bench riding we in the game living dreams while you watch at home and eventually fade away. I'll be sure to keep you posted, I'd love to see what your about and compare customer satisfaction and gross profits at the end of the year, numbers don't like let me know if your up to the challenge I have no problem shutting up cheerleaders.


Still no paragraphs and you're full of s**t.


----------



## handyproz82 (Dec 11, 2015)

Yea Dan I don't take advantage of clients. I clearly stated I installed all aspects of the shower correctly, moisture barriers, slopes, etc. The job is not done as far as edges and lines go. Updated pics coming soon and this is totally waterproofed, Thinset especially for glass tile, all the above so don't worry my work doesn't and won't fail


----------



## handyproz82 (Dec 11, 2015)

Job site ribbing and acting like children are different, I could careless about the negative talk, I'm getting paid clients loving the work and it was done right so until you guys do something to affect that scenario y'all just stating opinions


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

handyproz82 said:


> A. No ego here
> 
> B. I know my place
> 
> ...


A. Big ego

B. No you don't 

C. Wrong, people would have offered you good advice as so you didn't screw up and done things such as...use corner transitions, to tape the seams, etc

D. You obviousley don't and you ARE experimenting with someones house who has no clue you've never done this before....that is shady and underhanded. 

E. We do, we are just smart enough to check with people that know what's up first. ...I recently did my first standing seam job. Came here and asked a few questions after reading the installation instructions, AND telling the homeowner and builder that it was my first go at it. 

F. Tile work is fairly unforgiving and leaves little room for error and there isn't any quick/ cheap fixes
And you said so yourself you've never done it so this is new to you


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

handyproz82 said:


> Everyone else thanks for the advice we re all in the same craft so should be a brotherhood but I see alot squat when you piss and probably take your ol to work with you sorry I can't relate to that so keep it positive or save your 2 cents for someone that cares


There are a lot of us on here who started with nothing. This business is all about taking on more challenging jobs having what it takes to deliver the goods even when you have never done it before. Its part of growing. 

That being said. You are extremely arrogant. Slow down and breathe, you've got a hard fall coming if you keep it up with this attitude.

Good chance you'll get a call in the future to tear out that shower when it leaks. I've never heard anyone so naively confident in their abilities on their first shower.


----------



## handyproz82 (Dec 11, 2015)

avenge said:


> College degree but I guess you missed the part where they taught paragraphs in grade school.










TNTSERVICES said:


> Just sucks that your customers have no idea and you are using them to experiment and learn.
> 
> This isn't ego or internet gangstas, but highly skilled and highly experienced professionals who don't think it's amusing calling saying that you were testing your skills on this one, when you don't actually have any yet.
> 
> About the only ego here is yours and charging people to play around with their most expensive investment so you can, how did you put it, "keep hitting home runs".


Yea sorry I didn't need to load tools and cut tiles for 10 years til I felt comfortable to take on a project and do it right, is it perfect no but neither is your best work and the customer is present the whole way with a owners rep a real professional, not self proclaimed like yourself, inspecting all my skills every step of the way so sorry but yea it's going great. You got all these skills yet your observations are on unfinished work but don't worry I'll be done soon and upload the finished product so you can feel how professional you actually are


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

You are running your mouth at people here with a reputation before making one for yourself


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

handyproz82 said:


> Yea sorry I didn't need to load tools and cut tiles for 10 years til I felt comfortable to take on a project and do it right, is it perfect no but neither is your best work and the customer is present the whole way with a owners rep a real professional, not self proclaimed like yourself, inspecting all my skills every step of the way so sorry but yea it's going great. You got all these skills yet your observations are on unfinished work but don't worry I'll be done soon and upload the finished product so you can feel how professional you actually are


So you are posting to CT because why exactly?

Surely you have moved on to corporate/global by now - it's been 12 hours.

And you're in Arkansas where anything is possible with ruby red slippers.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

handyproz82 said:


> Yea sorry I didn't need to load tools and cut tiles for 10 years til I felt comfortable to take on a project and do it right, is it perfect no but neither is your best work and the customer is present the whole way with a owners rep a real professional, not self proclaimed like yourself, inspecting all my skills every step of the way so sorry but yea it's going great. You got all these skills yet your observations are on unfinished work but don't worry I'll be done soon and upload the finished product so you can feel how professional you actually are


There are a lot of guys here who's best work I would consider perfection, your shower doesn't even compete. Again you are full of s**t.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

handyproz82 said:


> No ego here I know my place I'm just empowered guys it's more about how I got to this point then some tile work but y'all can say what you want your the same guys had I put I was going to do all this before I started, would've been the same ol negativity about how I couldn't do it or whatever else to knock me. I fully understood the seriousness and complexity of these projects, def not playing with people's investments or my Business. And all of you that got jokes I bet not one of you had the courage and or ability to jump in this game and create success with no experience. Trust me I've done tons of remodeling so this ain't new to me and you guys should be better then me hell y'all probably been doing it for 30 years and that's fine I've got a highly successful gc that guides me on things I need guidance on. And Gary the fact of the matter is I love guys like you, you add the extra motivation cs while your talking down and being a cheerleader I'm at the same position in this game as you, be a leader man encourage guys that are where you once were, but you rather talk down and get some jollies off one liners, come on man you really disrespecting yourself, your business, and whatever it is you don't stand for. I'll share my story of how I got here and what I've faced later on, tilework ain't **** son just something I enjoy doing and is a challenge pretty soon I'll have a few crews out here still making ppl like you show your true nature. All I know is homeruns or bench riding we in the game living dreams while you watch at home and eventually fade away. I'll be sure to keep you posted, I'd love to see what your about and compare customer satisfaction and gross profits at the end of the year, numbers don't like let me know if your up to the challenge I have no problem shutting up cheerleaders.


Our true nature is professionals that take our craft seriously. You are a joke. It's not about the craft but the money. We are proud of what we do. We don't call mediocre work homeruns and we certainly don't encourage contractors to experiment and learn on the job on people's homes.

You won't last long here. You are all mouth and no real substance. You won't be in business long enough to compare satisfied customers and profit. You'll burn up and flame out. Good luck.

And learn how to write. Your posts are terrible. No punctuation, no sentence structure and no paragraphs. But that's your nature. Fast and furious with no real care about the outcome.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

handyproz82 said:


> Yea Dan I don't take advantage of clients. I clearly stated I installed all aspects of the shower correctly, moisture barriers, slopes, etc. The job is not done as far as edges and lines go. Updated pics coming soon and this is totally waterproofed, Thinset especially for glass tile, all the above so don't worry my work doesn't and won't fail


You took their money and never disclosed it was your first time doing it. I bet they wouldn't be so happy to find that one out.

If you have never been trained to do this, how would you know? There are so many little details that you couldn't possibly have covered.

You didn't even know how to finish the tile edges.

And not knowing what you were doing, how can you be so certain it won't fail. I've cleaned up enough projects done by guys like you. Keep working and we will have plenty of work to fix.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

A&E Exteriors said:


> A. Big ego
> 
> B. No you don't
> 
> ...


No worries, he watched some YouTube videos.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

handyproz82 said:


> Yea sorry I didn't need to load tools and cut tiles for 10 years til I felt comfortable to take on a project and do it right, is it perfect no but neither is your best work and the customer is present the whole way with a owners rep a real professional, not self proclaimed like yourself, inspecting all my skills every step of the way so sorry but yea it's going great. You got all these skills yet your observations are on unfinished work but don't worry I'll be done soon and upload the finished product so you can feel how professional you actually are


Never said you needed to load tools and cut tiles for 10 years. I didn't. But at least hire a real pro to show you on the first one. Don't be johnny on the spot thinking you know what you doing when never having done it before.

I can already see that your work is okay, but it has a ton of issues. If you were my guy it would have been ripped out. I am trying not to go there, but will, if you want to keep this immature rant going.

I know my skill level. I know my limitations. If I haven't done something before I have someone show me. I call two or three guys that I can call that would have fired you if you did that kind of work for them. So do you want to simmer down, or do you want to keep going in this direction? It's up to you.


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

handyproz82 said:


> And Gary the fact of the matter is I love guys like you, you add the extra motivation cs while your talking down and being a cheerleader I'm at the same position in this game as you, be a leader man encourage guys that are where you once were, but you rather talk down and get some jollies off one liners, come on man you really disrespecting yourself, your business, and whatever it is you don't stand for. I'll share my story of how I got here and what I've faced later on, tilework ain't **** son just something I enjoy doing and is a challenge pretty soon I'll have a few crews out here still making ppl like you show your true nature. All I know is homeruns or bench riding we in the game living dreams while you watch at home and eventually fade away. I'll be sure to keep you posted, I'd love to see what your about and compare customer satisfaction and gross profits at the end of the year, numbers don't like let me know if your up to the challenge I have no problem shutting up cheerleaders.



3 pages of guys saying that shower sucks and I'm the one that gets singled out?!? Lol

When I started and knew nothing, my work probably looked like yours. The only difference being my boss knew I was learning, and I didn't walk away talking about how I'm some new breed of carpenter that because I went to college and balls I'm a master craftsmen. 

Is my work perfect? Hell no. Only difference is, when I'm done with a job I tear it apart and nit pick every little thing I should have done better next time. And pics I put up here are looking for constructive criticism so I can improve. 

Stay humble, it goes a long way. 


Gary


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Is there room enough to hump in the shower?


----------



## Ohteah (Apr 3, 2013)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Is there room enough to hump in the shower?


Deep Thoughts by Warner Const


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

gbruzze1 said:


> 3 pages of guys saying that shower sucks and I'm the one that gets singled out?!? Lol
> 
> When I started and knew nothing, my work probably looked like yours. The only difference being my boss knew I was learning, and I didn't walk away talking about how I'm some new breed of carpenter that because I went to college and balls I'm a master craftsmen.
> 
> ...


Hey, I got named too.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Ohteah said:


> Deep Thoughts by Warner Const


Well, if I have to use that shower, I want to do something to take my mind off the way it looks in there.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Someone used a term a few days ago, BJ Bench, not my words.

I doesn't even have one of those.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

My first shower was pretty rough too, I was 12 and it was at my dad's house. The second one was better, it was at a friends house. The next 5-6 I did side by side with a long time professional installer. My first job for a customer, on my own, I disclosed that I had only built half a dozen.

I can't, for the life of me, figure out why you'd come on a site for professionals and post a first try and expect a lot of "atta boy's". Pissing all over people right off the bat certainly didn't help. A little respect and asking for advice would have gone an entirely different way. Good luck with mastering construction in the next 5-6 months though.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Well, if I have to use that shower, I want to do something to take my mind off the way it looks in there.


Ya but you'll scratch the crap out of yourself on the sharp tile edges. I guess that's one way like they say to make her bleed.


----------



## Jay hole (Nov 12, 2013)

*Glass Mosaic Shower*

I'm going to ho out on a limb and guess that handypro is a real treat to be around in person too!

He reminds me of a local contractor in my town that always has to boast about how big a house he's building now, how busy he always is, how much money he spent just on nails for a project. SMH... Then I see him at the lumber yard and he has to use 10 different credit cards to get one that works, just to buy a saw blade!!! And his houses are junk!
I do hope handy stays around because this is really good entertainment!!!


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Well, if I have to use that shower, I want to do something to take my mind off the way it looks in there.


...:laughing:


----------



## handyproz82 (Dec 11, 2015)

You call yourself the real pros I know don't sit around and have time to play on mobile apps all day. And yea it's a craft to me too obviously and it's about all aspects the money the customer satisfaction the feel good of creating whey the client wants from scratch. So sorry you guys are upset but you get no respect for judgments made on a couple quick pics of unfinished work. The fact you guys had to ask it I put a shower pan or waterproofed tells what level you are really on, and out of all the people who ivr done work for and who have seen this project no-one said anything negative except you guys, architects and project management guys on site hired me for their personal property work so yall stay holding on to these golden days of its the craft ima a pro and we'll keep threatening your make believe reputations. Internet tile professionals y'all are all getting laughed at out here they told me to tell y'all to put as much time in your craft as you do pretending on a mobile app and maybe you'll have something to retire on


----------



## Ohteah (Apr 3, 2013)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Well, if I have to use that shower, I want to do something to take my mind off the way it looks in there.


Well if you would of prefaced with that. I get it now. 

To the OP , the design of that shower is a bit of a fail.

Clients ,HOs sometimes need to be gently nudged in the right direction. 
Johnny Homeowner you know that shower is gonna be a nightmare to keep clean, do you wanna spend several hours a week cleaning it. 

You know the glass tile would look nice as an accent , it maybe a bit much to do the whole shower with it. 

There's a number of subtle ways you could have steered them in a better direction. 

I would suggest searching through the tile threads here. Lots of useful info. 

If your doing something for the first time be honest and upfront with your client. If your getting your feet wet dumb it down a little.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

handyproz82 said:


> You call yourself the real pros I know don't sit around and have time to play on mobile apps all day. And yea it's a craft to me too obviously and it's about all aspects the money the customer satisfaction the feel good of creating whey the client wants from scratch. So sorry you guys are upset but you get no respect for judgments made on a couple quick pics of unfinished work. The fact you guys had to ask it I put a shower pan or waterproofed tells what level you are really on, and out of all the people who ivr done work for and who have seen this project no-one said anything negative except you guys, architects and project management guys on site hired me for their personal property work so yall stay holding on to these golden days of its the craft ima a pro and we'll keep threatening your make believe reputations. Internet tile professionals y'all are all getting laughed at out here they told me to tell y'all to put as much time in your craft as you do pretending on a mobile app and maybe you'll have something to retire on


How long does a meth buzz last?


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

handyproz82 said:


> You call yourself the real pros I know don't sit around and have time to play on mobile apps all day. And yea it's a craft to me too obviously and it's about all aspects the money the customer satisfaction the feel good of creating whey the client wants from scratch. So sorry you guys are upset but you get no respect for judgments made on a couple quick pics of unfinished work. The fact you guys had to ask it I put a shower pan or waterproofed tells what level you are really on, and out of all the people who ivr done work for and who have seen this project no-one said anything negative except you guys, architects and project management guys on site hired me for their personal property work so yall stay holding on to these golden days of its the craft ima a pro and we'll keep threatening your make believe reputations. Internet tile professionals y'all are all getting laughed at out here they told me to tell y'all to put as much time in your craft as you do pretending on a mobile app and maybe you'll have something to retire on


You need to shut the phuck up, every time you post the s**t just gets deeper.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

handyproz82 said:


> I'm working on all the tike work In a beautiful 4500sf log cabin. Yea it's my first time ever tiling, time to test the skills


C'mon dude. It's wrong to do that to someone who's paying. Those grout lines above the niches look like hell and I can't even look at the rest of it.

If I were you right now, I'd be tempted to sneak in at night and scrape it all off while the thinset is still young. :innocent: Then get someone else to redo it.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

handyproz82 said:


> Top to bottom waterproofed, shower pan is definitely sloped and to code, glass tile is almost perfectly laid, non sanded grout, all I got left is to install shower head and components. Customer is amazed, and no they did not know it was *my First shower build however I assured them with references and paperwork*. Million dollar general and I'm licensed. Tons of construction experience and a bachelor's degree in construction management. I love this work the complexity level is a personal opinion. There's a new generation of contractors emerging, young highly intelligent professionals at whatever we choose along with hustle and drive taking us to the top. I'm doing the basement shower now next week 2 mosaic bathtub surrounds and will be my first time on the tub as well. Salute to all the guys being of true service and doing the right thing it's time customers learn to trust and love their remodel pro again. God bless and let's get it!!!


Since this was your first shower job just exactly what references and paperwork did you dazzle them with?

Better to have been straight up with them.....

Oh yea, the new generation of contractor....:laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

handyproz82 said:


> You call yourself the real pros I know don't sit around and have time to play on mobile apps all day.
> 
> It's called multi tasking. We can do more than one thing at a time. Especially when jokers like yourself come along.
> 
> ...


And this is the reason why we can see right through you. We called you on it and now you are whining about it. If you can't take this little bit of heat from real contractors, maybe you should try the quilting forum.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

First of all, let me help you out....


handyproz82 said:


> You call yourself the real pros I know don't sit around and have time to play on mobile apps all day. And yea it's a craft to me too obviously and it's about all aspects the money the customer satisfaction the feel good of creating whey the client wants from scratch.
> 
> So sorry you guys are upset but you get no respect for judgments made on a couple quick pics of unfinished work.
> 
> ...


If these so called on site professionals have hired you to do their tilework on their personal property....they deserve the abortion you are going to give them


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

SmallTownGuy said:


> How long does a meth buzz last?


Couple - few days usually


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

handyproz82 said:


> No ego here I know my place I'm just empowered guys it's more about how I got to this point then some tile work but y'all can say what you want your the same guys had I put I was going to do all this before I started, would've been the same ol negativity about how I couldn't do it or whatever else to knock me. I fully understood the seriousness and complexity of these projects, def not playing with people's investments or my Business. And all of you that got jokes I bet not one of you had the courage and or ability to jump in this game and create success with no experience. Trust me I've done tons of remodeling so this ain't new to me and you guys should be better then me hell y'all probably been doing it for 30 years and that's fine I've got a highly successful gc that guides me on things I need guidance on. And Gary the fact of the matter is I love guys like you, you add the extra motivation cs while your talking down and being a cheerleader I'm at the same position in this game as you, be a leader man encourage guys that are where you once were, but you rather talk down and get some jollies off one liners, come on man you really disrespecting yourself, your business, and whatever it is you don't stand for. I'll share my story of how I got here and what I've faced later on, tilework ain't **** son just something I enjoy doing and is a challenge pretty soon I'll have a few crews out here still making ppl like you show your true nature. All I know is homeruns or bench riding we in the game living dreams while you watch at home and eventually fade away. I'll be sure to keep you posted, I'd love to see what your about and compare customer satisfaction and gross profits at the end of the year, numbers don't like let me know if your up to the challenge I have no problem shutting up cheerleaders.


That "_workmanship_" is an abomination. That is all.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

handyproz82 said:


> You call yourself the real pros... ima a pro


Sorry... Just had to snip this out for a future sig line.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Dan_Watson said:


> Someone used a term a few days ago, BJ Bench, not my words.
> 
> I doesn't even have one of those.


I stole the term. :whistling


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Jaws said:


> I stole the term. :whistling


For selling to couples, it's called a shaving bench (for wifey's legs). :thumbsup:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Dont be a puss, rookie, just take the criticism like a man and take notes. 

This forum has an unbelievable stockpile of talent, experience and examples in the tile forum. I read it quite often and take notes, and rarely post in it as I have little to offer the experts there. 

Why be proud of having no experience as a hand before breaking out on your own? I have never understood that. Learn from a pro and keep developing. 

They dont require english composition for CM degree?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

MarkJames said:


> For selling to couples, it's called a shaving bench (for wifey's legs). :thumbsup:


Yeah thats why i put one in our master shower, her shaving her legs. 

After i saw that post i told her the new term.....and that the height needs adjusting for the next one. She didnt find it as funny :whistling:laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

MarkJames said:


> For selling to couples, it's called a shaving bench (for wifey's legs). :thumbsup:


Benches are usually set too high for optimum leg shaving. It needs to be a bit lower. So I think the other term better applies.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Where's tipi when you need'em!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Should I stand on the bench?


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

superseal said:


> Where's tipi when you need'em!


Probably too busy making DVDs.


----------



## onmywayup (Aug 18, 2012)

griz said:


> Dam kids....:thumbsup::laughing:
> 
> You guys part of that "new breed?"...


College degree part? Yeah. Guilty. 

Ignorant belief that my formal education, as valuable as it might have been in contributing to who I am as a man, gives me some kind of superpower to perform highly skilled tasks without so much as watching a YouTube video first? Nah. Not me.... 

Everything I've ever tried for the first time has had room for improvement. 



_____________________
The harder I work, the more luck I seem to have


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Jeez you guys are a bunch of dicks. 


Really? Less than mediocre work? 

No punctuation?


Wait a minute while I go back and take a look at the pictures he posted and his posts again...












...oh sh!t...


...never mind.


Andy.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

handyproz82 said:


> I'm working on all the tike work In a beautiful 4500sf log cabin. Yea it's my first time ever tiling, time to test the skills


I had to make sure this was preserved in case he deletes the thread.

Andy.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> I had to make sure this was preserved in case he deletes the thread.
> 
> Andy.


It was preserved in the wall of shame thread


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> I had to make sure this was preserved in case he deletes the thread.
> 
> Andy.


I already downloaded them.


----------



## handyproz82 (Dec 11, 2015)

I have no problem with owning the fact there are areas that need improvement I never said I was a master either what I did jump out here saying is that this was my first custom shower build. Where you guys gathered that I must of just walked on the jobsite with no construction experience and started tiling is beyond me. Maybe I made it sound that way but I assure you guys I know and am familiar with all the critical steps, components, and potential problems if done incorrecty. I would never take on a project of this seriousness or tell a client I was a pro if I weren't. You guys 
With your worthless think you know it all opinions and blatant negativity just let's me know how weak minded and insecure about something, you really are. All you professionals got your old ass feathers ruffled something serious lost your composure and definitely showed your professionalism today, all behind a glass tile shower, y'all don't even know if I ever been in a damn shower much less built one,but you dumb fuks don't got all bent out of shape and that tells facts about the person you are, like I said earlier and now it's confirmed yall ain't got no heart your followers and definitely have showed no signs of being professional businessman, maybe you can tile and it look amazing but if that's all you there is to you is a tile laying skill, which as mad as you lames got it must be your life and that sucks to be you. So with that being said I think I'll quit raising all your old asses blood pressure so you can pop your viagra and think about what it must feel like to be a real man that has the power to affect others and make all of you geniuses look pitiful on a mobile app, bothered your pathetic egos so much we brought your immaturity out, professionals really, you guys are seriously claiming that aren't you, feel sorry for you I really do, have some balls and a backbone, no cause you got insecure egos and tile skills, lol fukin jokes I hope none of you are father's and set examples like you have today on this site, grown little boys that squat


----------



## handyproz82 (Dec 11, 2015)

griz said:


> Since this was your first shower job just exactly what references and paperwork did you dazzle them with?
> 
> Better to have been straight up with them.....
> 
> Oh yea, the new generation of contractor....:laughing:










TNTSERVICES said:


> And this is the reason why we can see right through you. We called you on it and now you are whining about it. If you can't take this little bit of heat from real contractors, maybe you should try the quilting forum.


Heat, lol really and real contractors, your on a mobile app acting like laying tile gets you stripes or makes you a warrior or something tough, so no my friend it's you that has made the fact you are definitely a loser clearly obvious, and I don't need to go to a quilting forum, the wives of weak ass men like you and your app buddies on here love to do that type of **** while your being a tile professional. Get you some heart and some nuts cause this is a bad look for you little buddy


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

Handy, let me explain this to you. 

1. The work looks bad. I couldn't pass it by my customers.

2. Your attitude sucks. You joined to showoff some bad work and got butt hurt because we called you on it.

3. Hang around here long enough and lose the attitude and you can learn a lot from these guys. Go find the "what tile project are you working on" thread and you'll see they know their ****.


----------



## going_commando (Feb 19, 2013)

I love this thread.

New breed of contractor? Not really. Just another guy who can talk the talk and can buy materials from home depot. Why don't you look through the "What tile project are you working on today?" thread, and compare what these guys do with what you did. 

Just because you get hired by designers and architects to do work doesn't mean your good. Most of the time they are fricken cheapskates, and know they can take advantage of a new guy. 

Good luck to ya, but you are obviously new to contracting, and don't even know what you don't know yet.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Amazing. How one shower install makes you an expert?! 

And what experience do you have that would make me consider you nothing more than a punk with big talk? I've seen your website and seriously it's a beginner K+B stuff. Not a millionaire contractor stuff for sure. (And i've worked in plenty of million dollar homes)

Also amazing is how without knowing anyone else's background here, you defend your work as "no one knows your background" so be quiet type of attitude. Back at you, son.

Somehow you think you're manly by having a business? My kid has a business but he is still a kid. And so are you with your attitude.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

going_commando said:


> Good luck to ya, but you are obviously new to contracting, and don't even know what you don't know yet.



:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

handyproz82 said:


> Heat, lol really and real contractors, your on a mobile app acting like laying tile gets you stripes or makes you a warrior or something tough, so no my friend it's you that has made the fact you are definitely a loser clearly obvious, and I don't need to go to a quilting forum, the wives of weak ass men like you and your app buddies on here love to do that type of **** while your being a tile professional. Get you some heart and some nuts cause this is a bad look for you little buddy


I just know the difference between a hack who can only run his mouth when he does chitty work.

This made me laugh though, I always enjoy a good laugh in the morning.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

...


----------



## handyproz82 (Dec 11, 2015)

Well bc most people tend to think that everyone else is the same as them I'll go with that's probably how you see yourself or did at one time so you think that we re all similar to you, yea no punks over here big guy and what your feeling is an "attitude" in your mind is really me simply not laying down or responding back to y'alls comments. I assure you I'm no expert, which is and always ultimately be a personal opinion and that's why y'all don't bother me I've been pretty entertained by getting you old dudes all worked up, you mess with us we mess with y'all and do better work lol JK man I'm sure all of you guys are very knowledgeable and great at what you do, but I've seen all I need to to know when I'm around real and when I'm around well you guys


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

handyproz82 said:


> Well bc most people tend to think that everyone else is the same as them I'll go with that's probably how you see yourself or did at one time so you think that we re all similar to you, yea no punks over here big guy and what your feeling is an "attitude" in your mind is really me simply not laying down or responding back to y'alls comments. I assure you I'm no expert, which is and always ultimately be a personal opinion and that's why y'all don't bother me I've been pretty entertained by getting you old dudes all worked up, you mess with us we mess with y'all and do better work lol JK man I'm sure all of you guys are very knowledgeable and great at what you do, but I've seen all I need to to know when I'm around real and when I'm around well you guys


http://www.contractortalk.com/f73/glass-mosaic-shower-258177/index4/#post4355657

So a meth buzz can last quite a long time.

Interesting.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Which would you want in your bathroom?


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

A&E Exteriors said:


> Which would you want in your bathroom?


This:


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Damn.. I missed the show

**subscribed**


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

handyproz82 said:


> Well bc most people tend to think that everyone else is the same as them I'll go with that's probably how you see yourself or did at one time so you think that we re all similar to you, yea no punks over here big guy and what your feeling is an "attitude" in your mind is really me simply not laying down or responding back to y'alls comments. I assure you I'm no expert, which is and always ultimately be a personal opinion and that's why y'all don't bother me I've been pretty entertained by getting you old dudes all worked up, you mess with us we mess with y'all and do better work lol JK man I'm sure all of you guys are very knowledgeable and great at what you do, but I've seen all I need to to know when I'm around real and when I'm around well you guys


Young man,

I held off this long......because I like you. :thumbsup:
You are a plucky little fellow with a keen sense of your own self-worth and a gift for interpersonal communication.


Consider this analogy....

Guy walks into a bar full of professional MMA fighters and legendary street brawlers, running his mouth about how he just knocked out an 82 year old lady with a mere sixteen punches.

(Sounds kinda stupid doesn't it?
The reaction you got starts to make some real sense....no?)



Relax. (Words for the Day: Humility.......Modesty)

Consider the idea that despite your boundless ambition, impressive education, and impeccable credentials........you could really benefit from hanging around here and learning from these guys.
(Guys......whose tool belts you aren't even fit to carry yet....in all honesty)

Stick around. 
You won't regret it......I promise.
(Or......come back and continue acting like a petulant little dick......we need to keep TNT satisfied with fresh meat once in a while :thumbsup: )

Sincerely yours,
Jonathan

(And for the love of Jebus.......Paragraphs man.....paragraphs!!!)


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

handyproz82 said:


> Well bc most people tend to think that everyone else is the same as them I'll go with that's probably how you see yourself or did at one time so you think that we re all similar to you, yea no punks over here big guy and what your feeling is an "attitude" in your mind is really me simply not laying down or responding back to y'alls comments. I assure you I'm no expert, which is and always ultimately be a personal opinion and that's why y'all don't bother me I've been pretty entertained by getting you old dudes all worked up, you mess with us we mess with y'all and do better work lol JK man I'm sure all of you guys are very knowledgeable and great at what you do, but I've seen all I need to to know when I'm around real and when I'm around well you guys


You've responded everytime bashing us. 

You keep calling us old dudes and saying we aren't pros or real men, so who is really bothered by this? You.

We don't care what you do to your clients just don't go on a site with real professional contractors and bragging about hitting home runs and huge profits.

So far your judgement of us is based on us not liking your attitude and telling you your work sucks. You told us that we can't judge you because we don't know you, but you don't know us. So which is it? Can you judge is without knowing us? Or are you gong to say you know all you need to know?

The fact that you keep feeling the need to insult us proves that our opinion does matter. You need to belittle us and make us out to be nobodies so that you can feel better about our opinion. Thing is you know deep down we are right. You are fighting it. We know this by how you keep responding. So keep it up, we know the truth.


----------

